# Why Is A Generator Is Named Generator



## Chandal (Mar 6, 2009)

I think a generator only converts energy of one form to another i.e. mechanical energy of the armature to electrical energy giving rise to current. It doesn't generate energy, it just converts energy. It should be named an Energy Converter. What do you say?


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2009)

You are right. It's a misnomer!!!! Energy can not be generated!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2009)

Bittu & Co.


----------



## Chandal (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## Sansani (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with eggman that it should be named ENC(Energy Converter)


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Bittu & Co.


Yaar plz, bus karo. Har jageh yehi cheez post kiye jaa rahe ho.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 6, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Yaar plz, bus karo. Har jageh yehi cheez post kiye jaa rahe ho.


I'd like to call this the VaibhavTek Syndrome


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 6, 2009)

wen somebody is called an arseh0le it doesn't mean that **** pops off his body ... he justs act likes one .... 
similar is the case with generator !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 6, 2009)

Its named so because Generator sounded a lot more cooler and sci-fi to the inventor than ENC. The people at that time did not like anonyms. 

Quite seriously though, it generates *electricity* not energy. Energy cannot be created, electricity can be! It is therefore, an Electricity generator. Think! The subject is electricity, not energy! Duh!


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 6, 2009)

^smart, very smart
i agree


----------



## Kundoh (Mar 14, 2009)

If dont consider how a generator works, the end result is energy appearing out of nowhere! That's why its called a generator!


----------



## eggman (Mar 14, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> D
> 
> Quite seriously though, it generates *electricity* not energy. Energy cannot be created, electricity can be! It is therefore, an Electricity generator. Think! The subject is electricity, not energy! Duh!



I think you're right!!!I take back my previous post back!


----------

